

Ask HN: What do female HN members feel about sexism in the community? - samiur1204

The recent events regarding Adria Richards brings to light an issue that many members of the tech industry and I have noticed. There is a significant amount of institutional sexism in the industry, and I wanted to find out what women in the industry thought about it and what their experiences have been. I think it's a good time for us to take an introspective look and discuss problems and potential solutions.
======
mattbillenstein
Ask later - we all need a break.

~~~
samiur1204
Actually, I think that the issue should be discussed while there's attention
and interest focused on it. Much like I thought the gun control debate should
have happened when it was on everyone's minds, I think that an issue as
important as sexism should be addressed when it is in front of the whole
community.

~~~
KuraFire
Totally agree. That said, it's a sad irony that this debate will probably
resurface with the next incident within a month, much like the frequency of
mass-shootings in the USA.

~~~
mattbillenstein
There _has_ been tons of debate - loads of comment here and on Reddit - if
you're starting another thread for karma, shame on you.

------
ahi
This line of questioning is sometimes useful. However, the first rule of being
a good ally is that it is not the responsibility of any member of a
marginalized group to educate you. There is no shortage of writing on this
topic, including in the most recent threads.

